# More WD Red confusion



## Drexler (May 22, 2018)

WD assigns new model numbers for certain higher capacity WD Red Plus drives which actually spin at 7200 instead of 5400, as previously suggested. I'm not sure if the increased heat and power consumption of these 7200 Reds would impact the success of Tivo upgrade / performance but...

Hopefully one of you that understand this topic better can followup and clarify which WD Red Plus drives are OK vs. which ones should be avoided. My understanding was that the whole "Red Plus" badge was to differentiate the drives which have the "good" CMR operation, and since it appears they aren't actually all 5400 rpm drives, perhaps even some of these Red Plus models wouldn't be great in a Tivo...


8 TByte: WD80EFBX (-68AZZN0) instead of WD80EFAX (-68KNBN0)
10 TByte: WD101EFBX (-68B0AN0) instead of WD101EFAX (-68LDBN0)
12 Tbytes: WD120EFBX (-68B0EN0) instead of WD120EFAX (-68UNTN0)
14 TByte: WD140EFGX (-68B0GN0) instead of WD140EFFX (-68VBXN0)

WD Changes Course, Alters 5400-RPM Hard Drive Model Numbers, Reporting | Tom's Hardware


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

What you may be looking at for the 7200 RPM drives are WD Red Pro lin4e.

The Red Plus line should be 5400 RPM CMR drives. The plain Red line should be SMR.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

ThAbtO said:


> The Red Plus line should be 5400 RPM CMR drives. The plain Red line should be SMR.


"should be" - wasn't though. The Red Plus line had models in it which were advertised as "5400 RPM Class", which were 7200 RPM drives, spinning at 7200 RPM (consuming the power of 7200RPM, emitting the noise of 7200RPM) - with a crippled transfer rate to make them perform like 5400RPM. WD has only just now fessed up.

(On reflection, from the your post I can't actually tell if you were saying that, or disagreeing with that. So I don't know if I'm agreeing, or arguing  )


----------



## Drexler (May 22, 2018)

Yes, the post was basically meant to be a caveat emptor. Hopefully one that could receive confirmation and clarification regarding which of the Red Plus drives should be avoided from those in the know. 

Thanks for adding your insight.


----------

